# Whats your barn look like?



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

i love looking at peoples barn! Please post pictures of it!!!! That would be great! :lol:


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Ooo, cool idea! I love seeing other peoples barns. 

The barn I board at is 35 stalls on 80 acres, about two thirds of it is hay fields. 35 stalls in an L shape, with the indoor arena in the long part of the L. 4 large pastures, and two smaller paddocks along with one small dry lot. Out door arena, 2 tack rooms, wash stall, feed room and med room.
Here's some pictures!

Looking from the baby's pasture towards the barn (one of the large pastures)








Looking from the barn, out to the pastures. 








the path out to the two back pastures








(ignore the big pony! haha this is the only picture i could find)
this is the indoor, with two rows of stalls on either side, the long part of the L








the stalls, thats my boy!!! 








one of the cross ties, in the short part of the L, across from the wash stall








the outdoor arena, which is currently being renovated, so exciting!








a picture from out in one of the back pastures


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

JustWingIt said:


> Ooo, cool idea! I love seeing other peoples barns.
> 
> The barn I board at is 35 stalls on 80 acres, about two thirds of it is hay fields. 35 stalls in an L shape, with the indoor arena in the long part of the L. 4 large pastures, and two smaller paddocks along with one small dry lot. Out door arena, 2 tack rooms, wash stall, feed room and med room.
> Here's some pictures!
> ...


 that looks absolutly amazing! I wish I had a barn like that!!


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, haha its awesome being able to board there. I love it and feel very fortunate to have my boy there. The best part is every one there is like one big family, I mean you can be at the best barn ever but if the people are terrible then it doesn't matter.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm still settling into my place, but so far this is what we have:

The horse barn - left side is for the horses, right side is storage/shavings/4wheeler.









Arena and shelter/pastures behind it. Major mowing to be done!









Pasture -









Pole barn, with proper footing it'll be my little indoor arena but for now it's hay storage.









And the pond -









The inside of the barn is way too messy yet to post.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I love looking at barns as well! My barn recently went under renovation from a one stall to a two stall barn. 
Before: (walk into 24x12 run with 8x12 stall, behind is 4x12 tack/hay room, behind is 8x12 tractor storage) The harness was from my great grandpa. He refused to drive (with a car) into town, he would only go into town on his horse (riding or driving). Once he drove into town (car) but ended up crashing into a store! 








After: (walk into 8x12 tractor storage, 8x12 tack/hay room, walk into 10x12 stall with 14x10 run x2. Stalls look soiled, but it is just the color of the sawdust, and Casey's has some pine shavings mixed in)
































Casey wouldn't let me go without a kiss on the nose! 








And Candy in her stall


----------



## scottjul2 (Mar 3, 2012)

*My New Barn !!*


----------



## beju22 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cute grey


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Is that a per built modular barn? What kind of foundation is it on? Very nice!


scottjul2 said:


>


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just a simple pole barn/shelter what we built for us/our mares.



















...and our inspector, Cinnamon, ...


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

I love seeing other peoples barns to! Once mine is finished I will get some pictures up for you to see


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is mine right after it was done, but before I put up the fencing.
When I had it built I wasn't intending to own horses again, otherwise I would have chosen something different, but it is very handy and has housed all sorts of critters.
I prefer my open design and that I can drive the tractor in it with both end doors cut wide to accommodate my Deere or truck.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't have any pictures but it's really easy to picture. Imagen a 10 by 10 square, 8 feet tall. It has grey stain half way up the outside walls (I couldn't reach any higher without getting it on me, and I don't like ladders). On one side is a 4' opening, and when you look inside you'll see that there is a large hole in the back way where a bee broke it (no idea how but I pried the little ****** out of there), you look down and you see that there is 6 inches of water and who knows how much mud. Than you realize the place is so gross no horse has lived in it for 8 weeks. That's my barn. 

Spice has been living under a tree for the past 8 weeks and to winter ice storms.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Mine is old and rather ramshackle, but it's sturdy, the stalls offer good protection from the weather, and I can get 200 bales in the main barn.

The first picture is the main barn with 2 stalls, and the second is the smaller one with JJ's stall. Those are 10 foot gates, just to give you some perspective.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Mine is old and rather ramshackle, but it's sturdy, the stalls offer good protection from the weather, and I can get 200 bales in the main barn.
> 
> The first picture is the main barn with 2 stalls, and the second is the smaller one with JJ's stall. Those are 10 foot gates, just to give you some perspective.


I see a Dish for Satellite TV, I cannot believe you have TV for your Horses, is that not spoiling your Horse a little too much? 

.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

They really like to watch RFDTV but always turn it off when Parelli comes on, for some reason.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

My daughter's barn and pasture, where we keep Nibbles.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow! There are some gorgeous barns on this thread. I can only dream of something like that for my crew. We actually had a barn fire last November in which I lost everything except the horses thank goodness. Everything was attached to our garage and home. All my tack, 170 bales of hay, equipment, tools, everything in the garage including vehicles, horse trailer, flatbed trailer, it all went up in smoke. We also lost our black lab. They just barely saved our house. But, we've rebuilt. The building had to be multifunctional so it serves my husband and his shop needs on one end and my horses on the other. They just have a giant 20x40ft overhang that is about 16ft tall and opens into their dry lot in which they stay at night. The dry lot then opens into a 15 and a 20 acre pasture. Right behind the roll up door that you see there is my tack room which is about a 10x20ft space. I'm also storing about 200 bales of hay in that space. The rest is shop space for my husband. I know, he gets the bigger end but hey, I get to play on 45 acres of space OUTSIDE and since he also maintains the tractor and all our hay equipments, I guess I'll let him have the bigger side. :wink: 


















Tack area








Front view of the shop side...








Where they eat...








Where we play...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your fire but sometimes necessity results in the best design. Your setup gives your horses a huge shelter while also using less materials and taking up less space than traditional layouts. Not everybody is smart enough to come up with a design like that. I would do pretty much the same thing.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your fire but sometimes necessity results in the best design. Your setup gives your horses a huge shelter while also using less materials and taking up less space than traditional layouts. Not everybody is smart enough to come up with a design like that. I would do pretty much the same thing.


I appreciate that ponyboy. Sometimes I feel bad I don't have the traditional stalls but after the fire, I'm kind a thinking had they been in their stalls, I would be mourning the loss of way more than just stuff. And the overhang does have enough corner space that when my mare injured herself this summer and needed privacy from the other horses, we took two 16ft panels and gave her a corner stall for a while. We made it work. By the way, hubby and I designed this building on a napkin at Dairy Queen and a local contractor helped us bring it to life.


----------



## Sliding Stop (Nov 30, 2012)

Some beautiful set ups here!!

I'll have to go out and take pics of ours. In a nutshell, we have three box stalls, a tack room and a good sized area for hay. The paddocks have small shelters, and the biggest pen has a run in barn that should probably be renovated. We have two outdoor arenas, the smaller one has a trail course set up. And we have a round pen, but no indoor arenas, unfortunately.  We also have two large pastures and a hay field.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I've been working on fixing up the inside of my barn, so maybe I'll finally post pictures of it now LOL.

The four stalls we have up now...the one on the left is getting a new door tonight. I can't stand that door, plus that horse loves to have her head hanging out. The other sliding door is staying the same because the 2 yr old is in there & I don't want her swinging her head all about.









This is my newly done tack area (right next to the stall that the bay horse is sticking her head out of in the first picture) it still has a lot of work to be done and saddle racks/hooks to be put up but that's how far I got the other day.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's mine. It's old and seen better days but it's mine (I don't share well lol) and has all the things I need. I have 12 stalls in the main barn + a large foaling stall in the indoor arena that is attached to the stall barn, tack room, indoor washrack, outdoor arena. 
Front part is stall barn, back is indoor arena, to the right of the barns is the outdoor arena.















My beat up old stalls, each has it's own light, electrical outlet and tie ring. 







Tack room, storage lockers (and last year's prego lacey) 







My kiddo in the indoor







Woodstock in the indoor


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mine is not real fancy and still needs some work such as electricity and running water...


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Our old dairy barn. Slooooowwwwwwwlllllyyyyyyy being renovated. It will have a tack room, 2 horse stalls, a wash stall, a large pig pen, and a cow area complete with stanchions XD 

1st pic: Overview of the barn and pasture
2nd pic: Pasture
3rd Pic: Soon to be cow stall
4th pic: Side of barn
5th pic: Front of barn

So far we have knocked down the weeds in front and cleaned the whole entire barn out. We also repainted one end....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I love that old barn Almond Joy, going to be a beauty when you're finished!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

This is my set up.

First the outside. All of the split rail you see has been since redone and is much sturdier than it was.









The barn is actually a big 24x18 run in with an automatic waterer. That is on the other side of where the stairs are. The rest that you see here is a feed/tack combo room. I was also given a 3 tier saddle rack which is now where the wooden saddle rack in the picture is. 









The cabinets came from our kitchen. DH put them up and built the workbench after we ripped them out of our kitchen.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I love that old barn Almond Joy, going to be a beauty when you're finished!


Thanks! It will probably be very slow going but next summer/spring we plan on framing in a gap on one side, and then cutting a large door in one end of the barn. 

We were thinking about using stone dust (Like the really ground down grey stuff- its pretty cheap) for the aisle and the stall footing. Will this work well for occasional use? 

We are also going to build up the area next to the barn that was shown and someday it might make an arena


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For those of you saying about your barns are old or whatever.... just a friendly reminder, those of us who board would give our right arms for your older barns in need of renovation. 


I board, this is what it looks like


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Barns aren't completely necessary here, very little harsh weather. Shade and lots of water is really all that's needed. So this is my setup, two small covered stalls and a large covered stall, a hay shed, and another shade to the left of the stalls that's out of the picture. The second picture is the view out into the pasture. The goats are seperate from the horses now, but when we first moved in Red just wanted to play with them, but they would just run away from him. This isn't exactly mine though. I rent the pasture from a very nice man that charges me a flat rate no matter how many horses I have. The stalls were put there by the people who rented the pasture before me, so the setup is mine to do with as I please. My horses are only a half mile down the road from my house, so the only way I could be happier is if they were in my backyard.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> This is my set up.
> 
> First the outside. All of the split rail you see has been since redone and is much sturdier than it was.
> 
> ...


Like the cabinets! Although I'm behind schedule in my renovations (My place was just a tiny house and one falling down shed when I bought it) my plans have always been to put the cabinets up in the barn when I rip out and re-do my kitchen, which may be this summer.....only three years behind.
I vastly underestimated how much time it was going to take to build a farm from scratch, and I think like Alex says, I would much rather have modified an exhisting older barn. They have so much charm and history... and usually plenty of room too.
My place is busting at the seams.

Beautiful barns everyone!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Could of sworn I had pictures of ours but I dont see it! Its as primitive as it gets 

we only have outdoor stalls. There are six, but two are holding hay and one has our tractor/trackless train in it so three are in working order xD Sorry about the hole in the wall, a very grumpy mare kicked her way through it and we hadn't repaired it yet. We only use these stalls for quarentine/injuries, and you might be able to see that behind two of them are small 30 x 35 runs so that they can do a bit of exercise/graze









Our outdoor arena (now repainted green xD)


















The deck- just somewhere for a bit of shade. Behind it are our tack and feed containers. We arent allowed to have permanent fixtures for those because our land is leased Army Corps land. Between the containers is a covered area that we use to store hay and our buggy. Behind that is about 1 acre where we have our large chicken coops, turkey pen, and rabbit hutch.










Another look at our outdoor stalls and our obstacle course 









Behind my mare is our mare and foal pen, with its own 3 sided shed and water spicket. We use this when we still have them away from the other mares but out of the foaling stall.










I don't really have pictures of our pastures, but one is a 2 1/2-3 acre dry lot for the minis and easy keepers/laminitis prone horses. Then we have a half wooded. half pasture pen for the lesson horses that is 5 acres, and a 12 acre pasture across the bayou that is for out ranch horses. It has no offical shed because about 1/3 of it is heavily wooded with large trees. We also have two stallion pens that arent pictured, with individual sheds and 30 x 30 runs.


----------



## xxkatrinaxx (Jan 9, 2013)

Heres my little barn and coral.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't have a barn, but here is my stable when it was first built and my field (which is also the view from my house).


















in Winter (garden in foreground)


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my 56' by 64' barn. I have 4 stalls and soon to be tack room. my now tack room is 12 by 12 with a door to the outside and a window. they have a little 16' by 12' shelter in the front of the barn and then next to that with the large door is the hay where we had over 250 small bales. the stalls are 10 by 10. and the tack room is 10 by 16. i have a tie up area by the tack room they have two ponds they can go in and three pastures, the main one with the barn one next door and the one with two ponds and a nice woody area!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

heres the barn i keep my horse in. It has a play pen...but right now the goats are using it. 










Heres the inside of the barn









it has 9 stalls. not all of them are used though. i would say only 4 of them are being used.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

A MESS!!! Lol. I'm fighting to keep hubby & dad's "projects " from invading.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Definitely subscribing to this one! What a fun idea, I love looking at other people's barns too!  I'll take some pictures of my place tomorrow and share them with you guys.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has posted pictures! We are building a barn this spring, and your pictures give me some great ideas! I will post pictures as well once construction starts, but we still have quite a few months of winter to get through first.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I love looking at barns and horse set ups, great thread idea.

When we moved here just over three years ago, our barn looked like this (the inside was even better)











Here is our little re-claimed cattle barn now, still a work in progress:


















Inside we have a 14x14 stall, a 14x20 stall and a 12x16 stall which double as run ins if/when the horses need to come in:


















One of the paddocks:









Side pasture, out door "arena" with 70' round pen behind it, the main pasture and the barn:


----------



## bmahosky13 (Oct 25, 2012)

*Before and after =)*

This was what my barn looked like before the fire .. 

and after


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Subbing for later when I have time to ooh and aww.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I come on here and drool! LOL! I'm still in the 'just moved from home what do I want to do' stage. Eventually I want to get some land and have some horses. But for now I just drool. 

Has anyone heard of Barn Pros Inc. ? They have some pretty nice looking barns with apartments on top. Where I'm going this summer, I will be living in a suite in the stable. I guess I'll get to see how I like it.


----------



## Ripplewind (Mar 22, 2012)

Subbing! I'll have to post some pictures of my barn soon. Well, not MINE. But it certainly feels like a second home!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

bmahosky13, I LOVE your barn! Exactly what I want to have one day.


----------

